# Doubled up on Saturday.



## Muskynut13 (Dec 21, 2008)

Went out this weekend to hunt with my buddy. We walked our butts off for my bird only to get busted by a hen. We were headed back to the truck and heard one gobble up by the truck. We got back to the truck and there he was strutting in the lane in front of the truck. I belly crawled down the wood edge and dropped him at 45 yards. 11" beard 1 1/4" spurs and 24 lbs. We slapped a tag on him and then heard another gobble over the hill. We crested the hill and there were 3 jakes, 2 hens and a Tom out in the alfalfa. My buddy crawled down the wood edge and waited for them to to come closer to the woods because they were about a 100 yards out. We waited in the woods for an hour before the neighbor drove his tractor up the road and they headed towards the woods. My buddy waited for the gobbler and **** him at 20 yards. 9" beard, 7/8" spurs, and 20lbs. It was a good day and i was glad to share it with my buddy. I will post pictures when I get home. I can't do it on my phone.


----------



## Networthy (Dec 22, 2008)

Cool report. Congrats


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Lmao

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Muskynut13 (Dec 21, 2008)

Sorry it took so long for the pictures, also sorry bout the typo.


----------

